# Sheep Shearing School in MD



## Bridgemoof (Jan 26, 2013)

2013 MD-DE Shearing School 
There will be a Shearing School for Beginners on Friday and Saturday, March 22-23, 2013, 9:30 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. at Ridgely Thompson's farm at 1942 Uniontown Road, Westminster, MD 21157.
Download program flyer   http://www.sheepandgoat.com/programs/13ShearSchool.pdf

The school is open to anyone in Maryland, Delaware and surrounding states who wants to learn to shear sheep.The New Zealand method of shearing will be taught. Shearing machines will be provided. Blade shearing will not be taught. Instructors are David Greene, Dr. Richard Barczewski, and Aaron Geiman.

The registration fee is $80 per person and includes a copy of ASI's Sheep Shearing Notebook and an instructional DVD. Pre-registration is required. No registrations will be accepted after March 18. Participation is limited to the first 25. The minimum age is 16.

Checks should be made payable to the Carroll County Extension Advisory Council and mailed to David L. Greene, 2014 White Hall Road, White Hall, MD 21161-9712.
The school is sponsored by University of Maryland and Delaware Extension, the Maryland Sheep Breeders Association, and the Delaware Sheep and Wool Producers Association.


----------

